# Posh's surprise triplets!



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Our doe Posh kidded this afternoon with triplets!!!  This goat is sneaky!! We just happened to be out in the goat pen getting the kidding area ready when the first one came out! I caught the first one while my siblings ran to get the kidding box and mom with the camera. Of course Posh would decide to kid in the only corner of the pen that we hadn't cleaned! Lol! She delivered two within about five minutes, both boys, and then we thought she was done. Nope! After about ten minutes she delivered a girl!  Anyway, the kids learned how to nurse right away and everyone is doing great now! This was the easiest kidding I've ever seen. Our first set of triplets too!!! 
Here's one of the boys








And another boy: 








Here's the girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are darling! 

Do you have any plans for the new additions?


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh they are so cute! I love their colors!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so cute. Congratulations. 

Look at it this way, she had the babies in the are that was not cleaned so she did not dirty the stall :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that doeling blue eyed?!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What cuties!! Congrats, I love that first little buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you have names picked out? The little girl reminds me of a tub of moose tracks ice cream lol! Congrats they are precious


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We may keep one of the bucklings as a buck and then the other will be a wether. The doeling is for sale as of right now. They all have blue eyes! The girl's name will be something spice related, Nutmeg probably. Any suggestions would be appreciated! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

All blue eyed? Cool!

Hmmm...

Cinnamon
Ginger
Pepper - Not really a spice, but you know. 

*Not spices, but cute. *

Apple Cider
Chive
Celery
Tomato
Daisy
Annie
Melanie
Natalie
Charlotte


----------

